# Residency card



## kent peterson (May 28, 2013)

Hi everyone:

It has been over three weeks since I went to SEF and got my initial paper. Someone had told me they got their card in the mail about two weeks later. I just called SEF and they said it can take up to three months? Has anyone else had to wait this long?

Thank you


----------



## Bob1961 (May 9, 2015)

Hello Kent,

In my case (I am an American citizen married to a Portuguese woman) it took a bit over 3 weeks, from the time I turned in the completed paperwork to SEF, till the time they called me in to sign for the card. This was done earlier this year (2015).

So, if your situation is similar, then you may be getting very close to your card date. 

I imagine the 3 month window is to allow for more complex cases that take longer than the norm. 

Best Regards,

Bob



kent peterson said:


> Hi everyone:
> 
> It has been over three weeks since I went to SEF and got my initial paper. Someone had told me they got their card in the mail about two weeks later. I just called SEF and they said it can take up to three months? Has anyone else had to wait this long?
> 
> Thank you


----------

